# Are GP100 and Security Six Grips Interchangeable



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I picked up a nice Security Six for X-Mas but I don't like the target grips on it. I really like the grips for the GP100. I know the GP is a direct descendant of the Security Six and they look very similar. Does anyone know if the grips are interchangeable?


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

No I do not believe that they are interchangeable.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

No, they are not.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Dsig1 said:


> I picked up a nice Security Six for X-Mas but I don't like the target grips on it.
> ...


I have a set of these from my last Sec-Six; I really liked the way they fit my hand (which is why I kept them when I sold the gun):

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/rubsecsixsqu.html


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you like the GP100 grips with the wood insert but don't have any yet, you are too late.

It is my understanding they are no longer available. I searched far and wide for a GP100 3" grip set for months. I like the smaller grip for CCW. I finaly found 1 set plus 1 of the old (Discontinued) Pachmeyer compact grip sets in NY in a clearance sale of NIB old stock. I now own them and will be keeping them.

New GP100's all come with the Hogue rubber grip which doesn't conceal worth a darn.

Of course this is meaningless info regarding Security Six's :buttkick:


----------

